# Vape Airspinner Tank



## Tom. F (9/3/15)

Just picked myself up a new tank from Vape Africa for a bargain price of R170. At that price I wasnt expecting much but to my surprise it has shown to be quite a little ripper so far. I looks slick, has adjustable airflow and is surprisingly well machined. Take a look and let me know what you think.

I had a good buying experience With Vape Africa and their juices and started kits are being sold by a variety of of SPAR's around SA and so this led me to wonder why they do not feature in the vendors section of ecigssa? Is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
As to Vape Africa - have not yet had the opportunity to try their stuff so cannot comment. What have you compared their tank to?
It is up to Vape Africa to join this forum as a supporting vendor - it is there for the asking.


----------



## Tom. F (9/3/15)

Thanks Andre

I've been crawling the forum for a while now but I have yet to post until now. 

I started as we all did with the CE4's and evods but my last decent tank was a genuine vivi nova. I grew tired of the gurgling and the coils seemed to burn out very fast despite caring for them well (soaking in 70% ethanol etc.). Also I found there was a constant burned taste that I couldnt get rid of even at much lower volts. I have tried a few friends Aerotanks and aspire mini's and I will say that this performs almost as well as the aspire mini. Good vapor production and really great flavour coming through. I haven't used it for long enough to comment on how long the coils last but I can say so far so good. For the price i am very pleased with the purchase.

I havnt seen a tank similar enough to say that its a direct knock off. I think its just a chinese made original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

